# Best substrate for Dutch tank



## Martin in Holland (5 May 2014)

What do you guys think is the best substrate for a Dutch planted tank in which plants need to move around fairly often?
I will be using EI and pressure CO2


----------



## Edvet (5 May 2014)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....249_791902854154599_2238048909576361430_n.jpg
fresh tank just setup by Willem van Wezel, see his facebook page
Lots of Dutch still use just simple riversand/gravel, they might put in some claypellets


----------



## Maurits (5 May 2014)

yep. My good old friend Willem is indeed using only river sand. Crypto's and echinodorus are getting extra iron and fertilizer in capsule/ tablet form cose to the roots.


----------



## Yo-han (5 May 2014)

Basically you can use anything you like! Dutch style is a planting method en has nothing to do with the substrate or fertilization. That being said, fine gravel is most often used, with or without a clay like substrate below it. But I've seen tanks with aqua soil as well.


----------



## Martin in Holland (6 May 2014)

I still have some Amazonia left, would it be a good idea to use this for under the gravel/sand (1 or 2 cm)? Or is Osmocote a better idea? Or....even go for nothing at all in or under the gravel/sand


----------



## Yo-han (6 May 2014)

No, Amazonia is much lighter, so it will end up on top! So either use it on top, or don't use it at all would be my advice.


----------

